#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Προμέτρηση κτηρίου

## sundance

εχει ελεγξει κανεις κατα ποσο ειναι σχετικα ακριβης (+-5%) η προμετρηση  του κτιριου και κυριως της θεμελιωσης με πεδιλοδοκους? (με ενδιαφερουν  κυριως τα κ.μ σκυροδεματος)

τι ποσοστο περιπου πρεπει να προσθεσει καποιος στο σκυροδεμα και στα κιλα του σιδηρου οπλισμου για να πιασει μια καλη προσεγγιση?

----------


## Xάρης

Εξαρτάται από το πώς έχεις προσομοιώσει τα περιμετρικά τοιχία.
Γενικώς θα έλεγα τουλάχιστον ένα 10%.
Αν δε, έχουμε μονόπατα περιμετρικά τοιχία, ίσως και πολύ περισσότερο.
Υπολόγισε και σκυρόδεμα καθαριότητας, gross beton, σκάλες που ενδεχομένως δεν προσομοιώνεις, διάφορα άλλα κατασκευαστικά τοιχία κ.λπ.

----------


## sundance

τι εννοεις πως τα εχει προσομοιωσει?

αν στο 3d οι διαστασεις ειναι ενταξει, τα κυβικα δεν μπορει να διαφερουν πολυ.

απλως η θεμελιωση εχει μια αποκλιση και αυτο φαινεται και στο 3d-πεδιλοδοκοι.

----------


## Xάρης

Η θεμελίωση έχει απόκλιση γιατί δεν εφαρμόζεται η μελέτη επακριβώς ή γιατί αυτό που προσομοιώνουμε δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό που κατασκευάζουμε ή γιατί υπάρχουν κατασκευαστικά θέματα όπως π.χ. μονόπατα τοιχία ή λόγω σφαλμάτων του λογισμικού.

Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου η προσομοίωση δεν ακολουθεί την πεπατημένη. Π.χ. κτήρια χωρίς υπόγειο. Εκεί, από μηχανικό σε μηχανικό μπορεί να έχουμε διαφορές.

Αν δεν έχεις κώνους πεδίλων/πεδιλοδοκών η προμέτρηση είναι απλή.

----------


## sundance

επειδη δεν θυμαμαι, οταν σε δοκο-πεδιλοδοκο βγαλει πλευρικα Π2Φ14,  εννοει 2φ14 σε καθε παρεια ή 1φ14 σε καθε παρεια (δλδ 2φ14 συνολο)?

----------


## Xάρης

Σύνολο 2Φ14 (1Φ14 ανά παρειά).

----------

